# Judah Trizilla Jackson,Ukbff South coast madness I can't believe I won.



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for support off every1 whom did, an jimmy helping me get ready for the show. lol i can't believe i won my class n the overall,to tell the truth I didn't think I wud not win either one. im happy now lol.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Judah, here's one from the show. Well done.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Judah said:


> Thanks for support off every1 whom did, an jimmy helping me get ready for the show. lol i can't believe i won my class n the overall,to tell the truth I didn't think I wud not win either one. im happy now lol.


to be honest...i wasnt surprised in the slightest, u wer amazin, the crowd loved u...even my dad was cheering u at the top of his voice in the evening show bro, v well deserved....great bunch of guys behind u in ur corner...spoke to a cuple of the atlas gym guys and wer proper cool guys. V V V well dun mate!!! literally ppl need to see pics cos words cannot describe.......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BABE congrats, you looked amazing on and off the stage, i KNEW you would win your class and it was a bonus you won the overall too. Also it was really nice to meet you too!!

 SO SO SO happy for you xxxx


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done, you looked fantastic...reminded me of a mutant ninja turtle with your most muscular!!!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

those arms of yours are just sick, well done the deserved winner.... my mate came to the evening show (his first show) and reckoned you should be a pro (and he did pick out all the class winners aswell) so im sure its gonna happen lol


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

well doen mate, how are you feeling about going to the finals??


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

well done mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

ahh its clicked where ive seen u before, did you do the titan once ? sure ive seen u on stage before.

well done on the win..


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

did u win the heavyweights?


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Judah, you did really well. You definately held your own in your class, there was another competitor with a nice set of triceps on him too but you did very well - excellent condition.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

That other competitors triceps you talk about Haimer looked Syntholed up to hell! looks lumpy?!

Told you, you would win hands down Judah. Well done mate, top physique.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

judah you looked mint mate , see you at the british dude, and congrats on the overall


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks n yeah i did the titan show a few years ago,i won 1st tymer n personal trainer class lol.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Goose said:


> That other competitors triceps you talk about Haimer looked Syntholed up to hell! looks lumpy?!
> 
> Told you, you would win hands down Judah. Well done mate, top physique.


Yeah I know what you mean, they were big but like you say pretty 'lumpy'! Think you were sat behind me for a bit, thought it was you but wasn't sure as you looked miles bigger in real life.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Goose said:


> That other competitors triceps you talk about Haimer looked Syntholed up to hell! looks lumpy?!
> 
> Told you, you would win hands down Judah. Well done mate, top physique.


lol the lumps were bad pure madness ne way i don't need stuff. yeah u were right,im still in shock. thanksfor the support.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

that other guy's triceps were full of oil and he ultimately paid the price for it, if they he hadn't used synthol he would have most likely placed second IMO.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

flexwright said:


> well doen mate, how are you feeling about going to the finals??


thanks mate,im defo goin to the finals,but i will b better,can't wait.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You looked absolutely awesome yesterday Judah. When the over 90's came out i was shocked, then you came out on top of that :lol:

Well deserved


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Judah said:


> thanks mate,im defo goin to the finals,but i will b better,can't wait.


what did u weigh in at, I presume you was a heavy? 95-100kg?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, they were big but like you say pretty 'lumpy'! Think you were sat behind me for a bit, thought it was you but wasn't sure as you looked miles bigger in real life.


Come to think of it, yeah I was behind you about 3-4 rows from the front. Went off to the toilet came back and a load of people had nicked the seats!! so just gave up in the end!

I wasn't feel big at all haha


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Goose said:


> Come to think of it, yeah I was behind you about 3-4 rows from the front. Went off to the toilet came back and a load of people had nicked the seats!! so just gave up in the end!
> 
> I wasn't feel big at all haha


Yeah I heard them saying about taking the seats, don't quote me on this but it looked like martzee off of here and some females too - might not be him though!! Well you looked bigger than I expected, however how could anyone feel big with some of the absolute units that were down there?!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Goose said:


> Come to think of it, yeah I was behind you about 3-4 rows from the front. Went off to the toilet came back and a load of people had nicked the seats!! so just gave up in the end!
> 
> I wasn't feel big at all haha


and i believe i sat about 3 rows behind you and your brother in law too :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done Judah, absolutely amazing pyhsique and a well deserved win. To take the overall mustof been a bonus aswell! You had a lot of support from UK-M members and me and Gareth were making ourselves heard lol.

How old are you know Judah? After seeing the inters over 90kg class im going back to the drawing board to re-evalute everything. Was a very good class imo.

Well done.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Hahahahaha. Now this is where I get to gloat. I have been telling you this for years, your a force to fear.

Get the condition down, and no one is stopping you big man. No easing up now though. Listen to Jimmy and bring it for the finals.

Congratulations.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

2nd that pete the guys awesome ps good to chat to you yesterday big pete!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats brv, u looked ill!!! Think i got sum footage of u guys posing, so ill try nd post that up later!!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

martzee said:


> 2nd that pete the guys awesome ps good to chat to you yesterday big pete!


You too Mart. And remember........ I'm looking lean. lol. :lol:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

lol that you are mate mind you dont cut yourself You were looking big down here on the deserters turf!!! :thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

martzee said:


> lol that you are mate mind you dont cut yourself You were looking big down here on the deserters turf!!! :thumb:


I'm feeling it now mate. A long drive back last night. Don't worry, I know you and the good wife are Midlanders at heart.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome mate, well done


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yer at least we only had 15 mins to travel! Yes always a midlander bro will be back one day! sorry for thread hyjack judah all the best for final


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Judah.....you were trully amazing! A humble gent who was so gracious in victory. A true credit to bodybuilding. The physique you displayed was superb and is going to do some real damage come the British Finals.....keep doing much of the same!!!

*BIG H*

p.s. I did like Kerry's comment JUDAH 'Tiger woods'.....LOL


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> well done, you looked fantastic...reminded me of a mutant ninja turtle with your most muscular!!!


That is awesome....


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

well done buddy awsome totaly deserved it have you managed to stop smiling yet and get some not so good food in you lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pob80 said:


> well done buddy awsome totaly deserved it have you managed to stop smiling yet and get some not so good food in you lol


ohhhhhhhhhh here is the sweaty burger eating monster :lol:

mwahahahahahahaha

Nice to finally put a face to all the pics you been sending me you SLUT hahahahahahaha :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

havnt a clue what your on about you pervy ausy im an angel!! lol but the sweaty burger eating monster bit could be true lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pob80 said:


> havnt a clue what your on about you pervy ausy im an angel!! lol but the sweaty burger eating monster bit could be true lol


FOCKER IM NOT AUSTRALIAN.............. us kiwis are of far higher class than them!!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I gathered that just wanted to see how long was before you punched me when I said it lol think was 3 seconds!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

pob80 said:


> I gathered that just wanted to see how long was before you punched me when I said it lol think was 3 seconds!!


That Aussie bird starting again mate???


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pob80 said:


> I gathered that just wanted to see how long was before you punched me when I said it lol think was 3 seconds!!


hahahaha it will be faster next time so better sit further away, actually your a big man, and it prob doesnt even hurt so better yet, il STEAL YOUR FOOD!



PRL said:


> That Aussie bird starting again mate???


 :ban:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Haimer said:


> Yeah I heard them saying about taking the seats, don't quote me on this but it looked like martzee off of here and some females too - might not be him though!! Well you looked bigger than I expected, however how could anyone feel big with some of the absolute units that were down there?!


just to clarify things here we were actually sat in these seats from the begining and had just popped off to the canteen to get a drink,then the bags of the other guys were in our seats so:gun_bandana: lol


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A massive well done to you Judah, the improvements to your physique are staggering. I was there for your first show and now for your first overall. There will be many more.

For me you stuck out like a sore thumb in your class and the overall, stay focused, dont get too heavy and as was said in an earlier post get yourself right down for the finals and its yours to claim.

On a side note, the guy full of oil shouldn't have even placed. This does not send out the right sort of signals in our sport.

It was a shame because he had a good physique and all he will be known for is his lumpy, distorted triceps; I know Alex got some good shots of them though!!

Anyway rant over and well done again, awesome work.

J


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

martzee said:


> just to clarify things here we were actually sat in these seats from the begining and had just popped off to the canteen to get a drink,then the bags of the other guys were in our seats so:gun_bandana: lol


Ah so it was you, yeah I remember one of the women saying they were there first anyway! As you said your missus was looking big, but so were you mate.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Very well done and thoroughly deserved Judah, you looked great up there and completely at home. Onwards to the British!


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Yep....they were all there as part of TINY TOMS support club...myself included.....Go TT go.....redemption eventually eh!! Onwards now.

*BIG H*


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> what did u weigh in at, I presume you was a heavy? 95-100kg?


i thought i was 14st 6pounds but i was 14stone 9pounds dats 93 kg. funny is there was guys whom were 2stone heavier.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Judah, first off well done mate...great achievement.

What was the actual lass you were in as from the posts some would suggest Heavys and some the Inters Over 80's but i didnt think they could enter the overall. Also for some to be 2stone heavier would suggest they'd be Super Heavys????


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

PRL said:


> Hahahahaha. Now this is where I get to gloat. I have been telling you this for years, your a force to fear.
> 
> Get the condition down, and no one is stopping you big man. No easing up now though. Listen to Jimmy and bring it for the finals.
> 
> Congratulations.


lol i know you have been telling me years,you was RIGHT. i aint seen much pics. i didnt know i was that good. well row on the finals,i will makesure i cum in better next tyme.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

Haimer said:


> Ah so it was you, yeah I remember one of the women saying they were there first anyway! As you said your missus was looking big, but so were you mate.


.

should of said hi mate its always nice to put a face to friends on here next time give me a nudge and say hi. :thumbup1:


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Heya dude, you looked amazing congrats on your win...! One of my best friends Rob was competing against you in your class, he was the one in the blue trunks, not the Synthol guy lol.... My girlfriend managed to get some goodshots of you guys in the top 3 comparisions soo here they are


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

more


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Obviously im disappointed that my one of my bestfriends didn't win but you did look very awesome dude... well done


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Flexboy23 said:


> Obviously im disappointed that my one of my bestfriends didn't win but you did look very awesome dude... well done


thanks for putting up some pics,i kinda look good in them,well your bestfriend did good,we will be together on stage at final,can't wait.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Well done on your win. I was there and you looked great. All the best for your future comps and I'm sure we'll meet at some point


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> A massive well done to you Judah, the improvements to your physique are staggering. I was there for your first show and now for your first overall. There will be many more.
> 
> For me you stuck out like a sore thumb in your class and the overall, stay focused, dont get too heavy and as was said in an earlier post get yourself right down for the finals and its yours to claim.
> 
> ...


Oh u notice me kool! Im well shocked about winning the overall. I was abit worried knowing nearly everyone whom was in the inter over 90kg in my class was weighing over 100kg,but has i found out weight don't mean nothing. I will be making sure im coming in ripped for the british final. That guy with the stuff in he arms,i felt sorry for him,it was pointless and looked painful. i need to work on my weak hams and calfs lol. Anyhow thanks your comments and also thanks James Room getting me ready,plus he wanted me to thank everyone for their comments and says he next posing routine at the british will be a mind blower also he physique will be. Thanks. Anyway J L im goin to watch your dvd now lol,see how a pro does it.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Judah.....you were trully amazing! A humble gent who was so gracious in victory. A true credit to bodybuilding. The physique you displayed was superb and is going to do some real damage come the British Finals.....keep doing much of the same!!!
> 
> *BIG H*
> 
> p.s. I did like Kerry's comment JUDAH 'Tiger woods'.....LOL


Thanks for the comment,sunday was shocked i still can't believe it,winnin the overall i never expected that. Well its all about Final,i will be better next time. thanks for your kind words.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Judah, how old are you out of intrest? Im looking to do the inters over 90 but got to re-evaulate everything after seeing the standard of that class! Awesome mate.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Judah, how old are you out of intrest? Im looking to do the inters over 90 but got to re-evaulate everything after seeing the standard of that class! Awesome mate.


26 years old b day in july lol,im getting older. why do u have to re-evaulate,there no reason why you could'nt do well,dnt put your self down.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Judah check my thread...put a pic of you up


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was backstage with Fivos taking pics..... Well done and Congratulations you must be so happy!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Judah said:


> Oh u notice me kool! Im well shocked about winning the overall. I was abit worried knowing nearly everyone whom was in the inter over 90kg in my class was weighing over 100kg,*but has i found out weight don't mean nothing.* I will be making sure im coming in ripped for the british final. That guy with the stuff in he arms,i felt sorry for him,it was pointless and looked painful. i need to work on my weak hams and calfs lol. Anyhow thanks your comments and also thanks James Room getting me ready,plus he wanted me to thank everyone for their comments and says he next posing routine at the british will be a mind blower also he physique will be. Thanks. Anyway J L im goin to watch your dvd now lol,see how a pro does it.


The secret is out!! :thumb:

Please pass on my best to James for me, I was very impressed with the improvements he has made and he did a great job with you. :beer:

J


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I was backstage with Fivos taking pics..... Well done and Congratulations you must be so happy!


Thanks ,im happy n shocked.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I was backstage with Fivos taking pics..... Well done and Congratulations you must be so happy!


safe i like that pic u put up of me,dat best pic of myself i have seen so far. r u gonna message me how much it is??


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

welldone Judah.. i had a chat with you about being the first ever inter 90 champ. Remember the guy with the crazy afro.. Anyway, keep it up and remain focused


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Judah said:


> safe i like that pic u put up of me,dat best pic of myself i have seen so far. r u gonna message me how much it is??


Fivos is at the gym at the mo  :lol: , ill get him to message you when he's back x


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Haimer said:


> Yeah I heard them saying about taking the seats, don't quote me on this but it looked like martzee off of here and some females too - might not be him though!! Well you looked bigger than I expected, however how could anyone feel big with some of the absolute units that were down there?!


You should have said hello mate. I was looking for the UK-M guys but didnt recognise anyone!?



MissBC said:


> and i believe i sat about 3 rows behind you and your brother in law too :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


And why didn't you shout at me missy??? No wonder I couldn't see you lot if you sat right behind me !!

I could see Prodiver and couple of others, had already said hello to them but couldn't see the rest..

Bumped into JW in the toilet :lol:



martzee said:


> just to clarify things here we were actually sat in these seats from the begining and had just popped off to the canteen to get a drink,then the bags of the other guys were in our seats so:gun_bandana: lol


Martzee,

No hard feelings pal! I wasn't to know they were yours in the first place. I had ants in my pants!! :lol: it was so hot in there I had to get up every 5 minutes to get some air.

I recognise you now but then I didn't know you were off here! Should have said hello.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Fivos is at the gym at the mo  :lol: , ill get him to message you when he's back x


ok thanks.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Judah said:


> ok thanks.


Sent you a p, pal...mate you wait to you see the real one in its full glory..all of them a pucker you will be well pleased.

Fivos


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Do the intermediate winners now go in the line up for the over all then, with there being new classes??

Looking good Judah:thumbup1:


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Do the intermediate winners now go in the line up for the over all then, with there being new classes??
> 
> Looking good Judah:thumbup1:


I think thats how it is but it dont think it happens at the British finals. Thanks mate.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Excellent physique there mate, how come you didnt do the under 100kg class. The guy who won that class will prob do fairly well at the finals and considering you won the overall you would also do very well, just a thought?


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Excellent physique there mate, how come you didnt do the under 100kg class. The guy who won that class will prob do fairly well at the finals and considering you won the overall you would also do very well, just a thought?


i think he might be taking it slow to build momentum and exposure... by next year he will be ready for the mens...


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

ABOBO said:


> i think he might be taking it slow to build momentum and exposure... by next year he will be ready for the mens...





MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Excellent physique there mate, how come you didnt do the under 100kg class. The guy who won that class will prob do fairly well at the finals and considering you won the overall you would also do very well, just a thought?


Well James room said i will better off in the inters over 90kg,i was gonna jump a haed of my self n enter the under 100kg,but im glad i didnt. i have not earn right to be in that class. I hope to do DAMAGE in the over 90kg this year,cant wait untill the finals. Then next year i will be entering that under 100kg. I want to win that inter Over 90kg, but im sure there are very good Inters out there,who want the same ting and who will try and stop me. So i need to be on point,don't think im ready for the under u100kg,but saying that i also thought i was'nt ready for the inter over 90kg either.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Judah said:


> Well James room said i will better off in the inters over 90kg,i was gonna jump a haed of my self n enter the under 100kg,but im glad i didnt. i have not earn right to be in that class. I hope to do DAMAGE in the over 90kg this year,cant wait untill the finals. Then next year i will be entering that under 100kg. I want to win that inter Over 90kg, but im sure there are very good Inters out there,who want the same ting and who will try and stop me. So i need to be on point,don't think im ready for the under u100kg,but saying that i also thought i was'nt ready for the inter over 90kg either.


As you said mate. No rush. You got the prize (British invite). Now go wow them at the finals.

And stop being SHOCKED. You deserved it. Off topic, Is Mr Bailey coming back this year?


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

PRL said:


> As you said mate. No rush. You got the prize (British invite). Now go wow them at the finals.
> 
> And stop being SHOCKED. You deserved it. Off topic, Is Mr Bailey coming back this year?


hiya pete, i know no rush i have a plan. Well about Mr Bailey i don't know what he gonna do. I have tryed to fone him but his phones are switch off.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome show... and those bloody arms where do i start... awesome


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

PRL said:


> As you said mate. No rush. You got the prize (British invite). Now go wow them at the finals.
> 
> And stop being SHOCKED. You deserved it. Off topic, Is Mr Bailey coming back this year?


I believe he is going to move up to the u90's.

I remember seeing him backstage in 2007, man he was down low for that middleweight class. Exquisite conditioning. He'll be a great light heavy with his height. :thumbup1:

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How tall are you Judah?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Judah said:


> 26 years old b day in july lol,im getting older. why do u have to re-evaulate,there no reason why you could'nt do well,dnt put your self down.


I know what you mean...Im even thinking of re-avalating things, and im in a different category,hahaha



Judah said:


> I think thats how it is but it dont think it happens at the British finals. Thanks mate.


A big bonus to achieve my friend, well done.

Awesome arms and the new avatar looks great too. ( im assuming its you mate as i don't know you......


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

supercell said:


> I believe he is going to move up to the u90's.
> 
> I remember seeing him backstage in 2007, man he was down low for that middleweight class. Exquisite conditioning. He'll be a great light heavy with his height. :thumbup1:
> 
> J


Would be a good move for him. Tony vs Shaun. That would be a battle


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

PRL said:


> Would be a good move for him. Tony vs Shaun. That would be a battle


Indeed Pete:thumbup1:

J


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic result mate, only just seen this as my net is down. An intermediate taking the overall!!!

Great shape and symetry mate, brilliant condition as well, very well deserved. Livin upto the tri-zilla name


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Judah said:


> Well James room said i will better off in the inters over 90kg,i was gonna jump a haed of my self n enter the under 100kg,but im glad i didnt. i have not earn right to be in that class. I hope to do DAMAGE in the over 90kg this year,cant wait untill the finals. Then next year i will be entering that under 100kg. I want to win that inter Over 90kg, but im sure there are very good Inters out there,who want the same ting and who will try and stop me. So i need to be on point,don't think im ready for the under u100kg,but saying that i also thought i was'nt ready for the inter over 90kg either.


nice to see someone who goes through the classes as they should and not drop to the novice classes after competing as a Mr as some have done in the past...

Judah unfortunatly i could not be there on sunday but from the pics i have seen you have a bright future...well done mate


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How tall are you Judah?


well im 5ft 9.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> nice to see someone who goes through the classes as they should and not drop to the novice classes after competing as a Mr as some have done in the past...
> 
> Judah unfortunatly i could not be there on sunday but from the pics i have seen you have a bright future...well done mate


thank you for comment,i just want inter over 90kg british win,then i will know im ready for the Mr classes.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> I know what you mean...Im even thinking of re-avalating things, and im in a different category,hahaha
> 
> A big bonus to achieve my friend, well done.
> 
> Awesome arms and the new avatar looks great too. ( im assuming its you mate as i don't know you......


Yeah thats me in the Avatar,thanks.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Judah said:


> 26 years old b day in july lol,im getting older. why do u have to re-evaulate,there no reason why you could'nt do well,dnt put your self down.


Lol, cheers Judah. After seeing the line up it gives me some targets. I was very impressed with the class as it was such a high standard especially for an Inters category. I think it just shows how much talent there is out there. Will be very good for the nationals.


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done mate, what was the name of the guy competing with you number28?


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

BobBB said:


> Well done mate, what was the name of the guy competing with you number28?


i thinkin speakin about the dude da sh*t in his arms,if u are its Periklis THoedoridis. Periklis TheodoridisPeriklis TheodoridisPeriklis Theodoridis


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Different league to the others in the top-3 posedowns. No disrespect to those guys whatsoever, but it looks like you outshone them in every respect. Fantastic!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Different league to the others in the top-3 posedowns. No disrespect to those guys whatsoever, but it looks like you outshone them in every respect. Fantastic!


oh thanks for ur comment,at the tyme i didn't know wot i was lukin like,for the last three weeks i was feelin fat,it mite seem silly,but thats wots i was thinkin. my mind was playing tricks! I watched the whole dvd and i couldn't believe it,to me at the show it seemed like ne 1 over 90kg or 100kg was just going for size.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulations on your achievemant judah...well done champ!!!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> congratulations on your achievemant judah...well done champ!!!


Thanks for ur comment.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

well done mate, awesome result and you looked great, hope the hercules doesnt attract to many like you to the inters over 90s or im fcuked  good luck at the finals, as long as you can reel it in for the day you'll take some beating, congrats!!


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> well done mate, awesome result and you looked great, hope the hercules doesnt attract to many like you to the inters over 90s or im fcuked  good luck at the finals, as long as you can reel it in for the day you'll take some beating, congrats!!


Well thanks for the comment,well i am thinking about doing the hercules it depends wot happens at the british,lol but not to worri cus i will have to do a weight class,thats the rules,once u been to british finals u aint no inters ne more. i want to win that inters over 90kg at the finals. either way win or lose at the finals,when i reach the Hercules show,im on the u100kg flex.


----------

